# Best bed knife for Toro GM1600



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

What's the best Bed knife for a GM1600. Cutting at .25-.30" bermuda (common)


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> What's the best Bed knife for a GM1600. Cutting at .25-.30" bermuda (common)


Here is a Toro bedknife reference chart with OEM part numbers.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > What's the best Bed knife for a GM1600. Cutting at .25-.30" bermuda (common)
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Where is the best place to purchase? Price wise.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Where is the best place to purchase? Price wise.


I have ordered from R&R Products. You can either search by the OEM Toro number, or browse the Equipment Parts Schematics for your mower's model number. I would probably go that route so you can find the appropriate bed knife screws while you're at it (they should be replaced). You'll also probably want the Toro Bedknife Screw Driver Tool.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the best place to purchase? Price wise.
> ...


Thanks again


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Where is the best place to purchase? Price wise.
> ...


Ware, I am trying to find a Bedknife holder for my Trucut 27. Any Idea where is a good place? I did a search and cant find a post.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Ware, I am trying to find a Bedknife holder for my Trucut 27. Any Idea where is a good place? I did a search and cant find a post.


I _think_ most people order their Tru-Cut parts from Dolphin Outdoor Power Equipment. It looks like you are asking about part 48 (part number 37402)? According to their price sheet, it costs about $127.

ETA: You might ask @SGrabs33 where he shops for Tru-Cut parts.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Thanks again. Thats kinda pricey for the holder. Yes it is the correct part Im looking for. Seems like parts are more reasonable for the toro. lol


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Thanks again. Thats kinda pricey for the holder. Yes it is the correct part Im looking for. Seems like parts are more reasonable for the toro. lol


Man, I don't know - a GM1600 bed bar is about $150.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks again. Thats kinda pricey for the holder. Yes it is the correct part Im looking for. Seems like parts are more reasonable for the toro. lol
> ...


I guess that isnt that bad then. lmao


----------

